#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Hotspot Gratuito

## DaniloMilani

Estou disponibilizando *hotspot WiFire gratuitamente* para todos os membros 
só me encaminhar um email ou me chamar no whatsapp 
segue contato e email do nosso sistema
Email : [email protected]Whatsapp : 44 9 9177-2305*TESTE*https://wifire.me/demo

----------


## netonline

opa amigo bom dia, pode mandar para [email protected]

----------


## portalink

Bom dia

[email protected]

Obrigado

----------


## DaniloMilani

> opa amigo bom dia, pode mandar para [email protected]



Email encaminhado 

Obrigado .

----------


## DaniloMilani

> Bom dia
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Obrigado



Email encaminhado 

Obrigado .

----------


## jalbertoacbr

> Estou disponibilizando *hotspot WiFire gratuitamente* para todos os membros 
> só me encaminhar um email ou me chamar no whatsapp 
> segue contato e email do nosso sistema
> Email : [email protected]Whatsapp : 44 9 9177-2305*TESTE*https://wifire.me/demo



Bom dia amigo,

poderia enviar para [email protected]?

----------


## DaniloMilani

> Bom dia amigo,
> 
> poderia enviar para [email protected]?



Email encaminhado 

Obrigado .

----------


## kainansouza

> Estou disponibilizando *hotspot WiFire gratuitamente* para todos os membros 
> só me encaminhar um email ou me chamar no whatsapp 
> segue contato e email do nosso sistema
> Email : [email protected]Whatsapp : 44 9 9177-2305*TESTE*https://wifire.me/demo


Olá amigo.

pode enviar para [email protected]?

obrigado!

----------


## DaniloMilani

> Olá amigo.
> 
> pode enviar para [email protected]?
> 
> obrigado!


Email encaminhado 

obrigado .

----------


## grotondo

Opa

pode mandar?

[email protected]

----------


## isaiasfreitas

Opa, por favor.
[email protected]

----------


## Emanuelcs

Como funciona isso, é um template?

----------


## DaniloMilani

> Opa
> 
> pode mandar?
> 
> [email protected]


Boa tarde.

email encaminhado 

Obrigado .

----------


## DaniloMilani

> Opa, por favor.
> [email protected]


Boa tarde

Email encaminhado 

Obrigado .

----------


## DaniloMilani

> Como funciona isso, é um template?



Boa tarde,

e um hotspot completo 

estou disponibilizando nosso plano lite gratuitamente 

so me encaminhar os dados e sair instalando 

fico a disposição 

att.

----------


## edemur

Boa tarde,
Pode enviar no [email protected] por favor.

----------


## DaniloMilani

> Boa tarde,
> Pode enviar no [email protected] por favor.



Boa tarde,

estou enviando para você agora 

fico a disposição para tirar duvidas

att.

----------


## rcardomenezes

> Boa tarde,
> 
> estou enviando para você agora 
> 
> fico a disposição para tirar duvidas
> 
> att.


opa ! boa noite! se possível enviar pro meu email [email protected]

----------


## RodrigoC

opa,se ainda tiver e quiser me enviar, [email protected]

----------


## marcosffreire

manda ai!!! [email protected]

----------


## pazini

Ola se possível encaminhar para [email protected]

----------


## marcelinopsilva

Olá. Ainda tem amostra grátis? Manda para [email protected].

----------


## marquesjr

ola boa noite [email protected]

----------


## dirceujs

Boa noite, podes me enviar amigo.

[email protected]

Muito obrigado.

----------


## GivigiRJ

Olá boa tarde, pode me enviar?

[email protected]

----------


## filipirocha

Parabéns pela contribuição.

[email protected]

----------


## edilsonmoura

[email protected] fico no aguardo do retorno.

----------

